# New Altezza Tail Lights for 00-03 Sentra



## chask31 (Apr 25, 2003)

They finally made altezza euro tail lights for the new sentra and se-r models. I think they look good (saw them on ebay). Before I buy them I wanted to see a picture of them on a car. Does anyone have them and can send me a picture? If you are interested in seeing what the lights look like here is a link.

http://images.channeladvisor.com/Sell/SSProfiles/10055307/Images/TLS00E_F1.jpg

-CK


----------



## jblaze (Jan 30, 2003)

I bought mine either 1 or 2 days ago...i am gonna paint the inside black and put them on. when i get them in i will post a pic for all of you.


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

too many red dots , IMO .

i think that all of these euro tails makers , should learn from one of the pioneers , Lexus/Toyota, and make it so that just the main stop lamp is red and the rest is clear ... just like in true clear corners -- you could have one colored piece in there and then just reflect that with the internal mirror surfaces.

..but to each, his/her own.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

jblaze said:


> *I bought mine either 1 or 2 days ago...i am gonna paint the inside black and put them on. when i get them in i will post a pic for all of you. *


good luck getting a good seal that won't leak, but I'd like to see the results. Perhaps using black vinyl or tint might work better than paint?


----------



## Silvspec86 (Apr 4, 2003)

how much do those cost? are they easy to install? what does it take to intall them? where do you get those?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Silvspec86 said:


> *how much do those cost? are they easy to install? what does it take to intall them? where do you get those? *


whoa there. don't become a ricer.

chrome+silver car=LOOKS LIKE ASS.


----------



## chask31 (Apr 25, 2003)

Silvspec86 said:


> *how much do those cost? are they easy to install? what does it take to intall them? where do you get those? *


They cost under 200 for the pair. Install is really easy, they are basically just a housing for your existing lights so u dont need to do mechanical work. So far I only saw them on ebay. 

I am putting them on a black se-r; dont know how good they will look on a silver car though. I got rid of my silver se-r last year.


----------



## chask31 (Apr 25, 2003)

Silvspec86 said:


> *how much do those cost? are they easy to install? what does it take to intall them? where do you get those? *


They cost under 200 for the pair. Install is really easy, they are basically just a housing for your existing lights so u dont need to do mechanical work. So far I only saw them on ebay. 

I am putting them on a black se-r; dont know how good they will look on a silver car though. I got rid of my silver se-r last year.


----------



## jblaze (Jan 30, 2003)

chimmike said:


> *good luck getting a good seal that won't leak, but I'd like to see the results. Perhaps using black vinyl or tint might work better than paint? *


I was planning on using a clear silcon seal aroung the edges after i put them back together. is the black vinyl self adhesive and if so where could i pick some up at?


----------



## Silvspec86 (Apr 4, 2003)

yeah, chrome on silver is gonna make my car look like a honda, i know. i just wanted to get a sense of wht Altezza's cost and install....i'm waiting for the '04 taillights


----------



## cburwell (Oct 11, 2002)

chimmike said:


> *whoa there. don't become a ricer.
> 
> chrome+silver car=LOOKS LIKE ASS. *


Mike, are you in on this group buy if I get one started?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

cburwell said:


> *Mike, are you in on this group buy if I get one started?  *


I'm so ready to drop them chrome alezzas on my radium you have no idea
j/j


----------



## BilboFraggins (Mar 14, 2003)

*I want to see what they look like*

I've got a black 03 and I've been looking for those to come out, I do want to see what they look like on one before I plunk down 200 bucks. I would appreciate a pic of them on a black one if anyone gets them


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

just look at the picture dude.


----------



## jmbernard73 (Apr 27, 2003)

i'm very interested in them i drive a 02 blk spec please send picture


----------



## jmbernard73 (Apr 27, 2003)

from the looks they will look great on a black se-r!


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

in the first post there's a link to the picture

here I'll put them here to make it easier:









and here's the black:


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2003)

Damn those black ones look nice!...im not a fan of altezzas but those are hot. imo.


----------



## jmbernard73 (Apr 27, 2003)

where can i buy these bad boys i want them


----------



## chask31 (Apr 25, 2003)

My car is black....cant decide between the chrome or the black lights....tough choice.


----------



## rbloedow (Nov 2, 2002)

THEY AREN"T ALTEZZAS! The Toyota Altezza has stock light like that, but they aren't called altezzas.


----------



## jmbernard73 (Apr 27, 2003)

I drive a 02 black spec i think i'm getting the silver ones i just think the clash will set it off, but thats my thought.


----------



## jmbernard73 (Apr 27, 2003)

by the way i found them for 165.00!!!!!


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2003)

jmbernard73 said:


> *by the way i found them for 165.00!!!!! *



where did you find them for that price? I foud them for 200 Buy them here


----------



## jmbernard73 (Apr 27, 2003)

on e-bay but they are the chrome ones. but then those are the ones i want, i feel if they blend into the car whats the point? attitude is everything on cosmetic things like that and the chrome says a whole lot of attitude.


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2003)

jmbernard73 said:


> *on e-bay but they are the chrome ones. but then those are the ones i want, i feel if they blend into the car whats the point? attitude is everything on cosmetic things like that and the chrome says a whole lot of attitude. *


yah, I agree... The ones I linked will stand out nice on my black one.


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

This does not belong here. Moving to Cosmetic Mods/Show section


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Silvspec86 said:


> *i'm waiting for the '04 taillights *


Those look really nice


----------



## jmbernard73 (Apr 27, 2003)

yes they do i'm going to order the chrome ones for my black spec. i think they will look cocky as hell


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

jmbernard73 said:


> *yes they do i'm going to order the chrome ones for my black spec. i think they will look cocky as hell *


I was talking about the OEM '04 SpecV tails.....


----------



## jmbernard73 (Apr 27, 2003)

the o4s look ok but too much red


----------



## chask31 (Apr 25, 2003)

Yeah the 04's are a bit too red and Nissan is gonna make you pay a hell of a lot of money for them. It is probably cheaper to buy the pair of euro lights than a single tail from Nissan


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

But they won't leak


----------



## jmbernard73 (Apr 27, 2003)

if you put the tails on right they wont eighter


----------



## r_bagnarello (Apr 21, 2003)

what website did u see those New Altezza tail for 00-03 sentra


----------



## r_bagnarello (Apr 21, 2003)

what website did u see those new altezza tail lights for 00-03 sentra


----------



## chask31 (Apr 25, 2003)

on ebay.com


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> *But they won't leak  *


 hehe, my SE-L tails are leaking. I need to do some sealing this weekend.


----------



## chask31 (Apr 25, 2003)

my se-r headlights are leaking also....how would you go about sealing them?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

cleaer silocone sealent. Dry out the headlight/tail light, remove the old stock sealent (if you fell like it), then go around the edge sealing up the border of the housing/lense with the silicone.


----------



## chask31 (Apr 25, 2003)

Thanks, also one of the brackets is cracked that holds it onto the car....should I use epoxy for that? I think it is plastic


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

depends. If it's plastic, krazy glue should work just fine as long as you use enough and let it completely cure. It it looks pretty heavy duty or metal, epoxy is prolly the way to go.


----------



## jmbernard73 (Apr 27, 2003)

clear silicone does wonders when applied right


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

chask31 said:


> *Thanks, also one of the brackets is cracked that holds it onto the car....should I use epoxy for that? I think it is plastic *


I would use the 2 tube epoxy for that, or just replace it all together.


----------



## dancenaked (Oct 3, 2002)

Hey,
Anybody with a black GXE/SE-R that has these lights??? If so, please post some pictures... Everybody else, what do you think will look better, clear or black?? I'm undecided...


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

i havent seen pics of these altezza's on sentras yet but i think the black ones would look sweet on ur ride.


----------



## chask31 (Apr 25, 2003)

I think the chrome would look better on a black car...The black would just look too plain


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=20860

look at this example...


----------



## dancenaked (Oct 3, 2002)

Thanks for the input... I'm leaning towards the black tailights...


----------

